# Wireless fence question



## Balrog (Nov 20, 2016)

I am trying to keep dog out of a certain part of my backyard.  Wireless fences seem to work the other way around, they keep the dog inside the perimeter.  I am wanting him outside the perimeter in the other part of my yard.

Is there a wireless fence designed to keep a dog outside a perimeter rather than inside?


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 20, 2016)

I think you will find that it is all about the training.   He should be trained to avoid the fence no matter where it is.

 A fence has two sides and this is a problem for some dogs that are strong willed.  They will break through the electric warning and take the hit to get out.  The fence then serves as a disincentive to their coming back.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 3, 2016)

Don't think of wireless as a fence but rather a signal in a circle. As long as the dog in IN the circle it is OK. If it leaves the circle that trips the collar into sending either a sound or a electric jolt, up to you to set. The collar keeps working until the dog returns into the circle or the battery goes dead. They do come with flags to train your dog where the circle is but again, they are only going to keep the dog inside the circle.

The system is good for training you dog to stay in your yard but thats about all. I just dropped an almost new one off at the Newnan Salvation Army you might be able to get for a good price.


----------

